

I almost forgot today was the Erlang Day! - samueladam

Happy Erlang Day to Joe Armstrong and to the Hacker news community!
======
unalone
Why is it Erlang Day?

PG started a mini-meme, but that doesn't make this a canonized day. So unless
it really _is_ Erlang Day, this thing stops now.

~~~
Radix
Yes, it is an amusing joke, but this is just silly. I dare day, it is now
counter to what PG intended. Specifically the Thread Starting Post.

